# Best way of cleaning soiled microfibres



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Especially polish and wax pads? I find it doesn't all come out in the wash, is it ok to rub some fairy liquid in first then put them in the washing machine?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Believe so yes, just DO NOT use fabric softener - kills them . . .


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I have loads of the things - as above never use conditioner with them. I soak them overnight in a mix of Ace bleach and Oxy powder before throwing them into a very hot wash (I have enough to make up a full washing machine load!)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok cheers guys, they look better after a 2nd clean although the meguairs pads have ripped. :? :twisted:


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Just stick them in the washing machine, at 40c, and use NON bio liquid...used this for years now, with cloths and pads..all as good as new


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

What's wrong with Bio liquid?
I have never had a problem with bio


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I just use persil liquid , not sure if its bio or not, my detailer told me not to use washing powder or conditioner


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Always washed mine in the washing machine at 40°c with persil ect. It is important though not to use any fabric conditioners or softeners as this ruins the cloths..wont soak any liquid up in other words. 
The clothes may get stained but they're still ok to use.


----------

